# Light suport



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello all!!!

I got my new phone so I gonna start postin some pictures of the light suport that I make for my primarely hunting slingshot, it works pretty good, I hope you guys like it 

SSPT...


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks Like It Is Easy To Take Off Or Put On, And Can Be Used For Multiple Slingshots! As Always, Simple And Functional Does The Trick, And It Looks Like It Holds The Flashlight Nice And Snug.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah I want to make it quick and simple, and it has been working pretty good


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

That looks sweet!


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

Ingenious!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Nighttime hunting here we come! A lot of creatures will be stunned by the light and give you a little time to get a good shot off.

The kangaroos over here will do that. But not really an option with a slingshot... :blink: :bonk:


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah thats the main reason why i do this support...to put food on the table!!but not kangaroos


----------

